# no license on side job



## zac (May 11, 2009)

eddie the apprentice said:


> Can I perform services on a side job with out my license just single phase


Eddie the troll!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

IF your jurisdiction requires a license to perform electrical services, then the short answer is:

NO

:no:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

> Electrical Safety Penalties and Sanctions
> Electricians (ELC)
> 
> Texas Occupations Code, Chapter 1305
> ...


http://www.tdlr.texas.gov/enforcement/elecsanctions.htm


. .


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Is it done YES

Is iy wise NO

The ramifications of what could happen to you would be life changing should something go wrong. From fines loss of license or jail.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eddie the apprentice said:


> Can I perform services on a side job with out my license just single phase


Maybe just a third of your license? :whistling2: Do you mean can you perform services without "a" license? Can you perform services on your regular job without some sort of a license?


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Can you drive a car without a license?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Of course you can, just don't get caught, no paper trail:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## egruhadfio (Jul 21, 2014)

They catch something like 5 or 6 guys across America every year doing unlicensed electrical work and slap them on the wrist with a few thousand dollars in fines in order to make an example out of them.

Those fines are just a fraction of the cash that the evil sideworkers made from doing the sidework, so they still came out ahead.

Right this second you can find handymen advertising that they will do electrical work on Craigslist that I have reported to the state multiple times over the years, but the state does nothing and the handymen don't even attempt to hide themselves anymore.

Seriously, I call the number from Craigslist, the same number that I reported 3 years ago, and ask the handyman if he has an electrical license. He says "No, and that's why I can do the work much cheaper than an electrician". And of course, customers searching Craigslist for contractors love that :laughing:

So go make your money.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

egruhadfio said:


> They catch something like 5 or 6 guys across America every year doing unlicensed electrical work and slap them on the wrist with a few thousand dollars in fines in order to make an example out of them.
> 
> Those fines are just a fraction of the cash that the evil sideworkers made from doing the sidework, so they still came out ahead.
> 
> ...


While I agree with your statement, the worse is if something goes wrong, they you stand to lose a lot.


----------



## egruhadfio (Jul 21, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> While agree with your statement, the worse is if something goes wrong, they you stand to lose a lot.


I had less to lose for the 15 years I did sidework than I do now that I am legit.


Deny deny deny :whistling2:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

egruhadfio said:


> I had less to lose for the 15 years I did sidework than I do now that I am legit.
> 
> 
> Deny deny deny :whistling2:


My weakness is I have always tried to follow the law. Everybody has free will to do as they feel is right for them, myself I never wanted to risk the consequences. Will the authorities do anything SELDOM to NEVER I never wanted to be under the umbrella of SELDOM.


----------



## egruhadfio (Jul 21, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> My weakness is I have always tried to follow the law.


We all have weaknesses. Mine is my good looks and awesome electrical skills.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

After WW2 when the allied troops would locate a Nazi SS soldier they would usually not even hold a trial, they just took him around back and shot him. That same deal should be for unlicensed hacks. Catch em, just take em around back and shoot em.


----------



## egruhadfio (Jul 21, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> After WW2 when the allied troops would locate a Nazi SS soldier they would usually not even hold a trial, they just took him around back and shot him. That same deal should be for unlicensed hacks. Catch em, just take em around back and shoot em.


I think that should happen to you when you do carpentry.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Rochsolid said:


> Of course you can, just don't get caught, no paper trail:thumbup:


Yes, he "can", but no, he "may" not. :whistling2:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Yes, he "can", but *IF HE WAS WISE,* he "*WOULD*" not. :whistling2:


*FIFY* aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## egruhadfio (Jul 21, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> My weakness is I have always tried to follow the law. Everybody has free will to do as they feel is right for them, myself I never wanted to risk the consequences. Will the authorities do anything SELDOM to NEVER I never wanted to be under the umbrella of SELDOM.


The consequences are almost non-existent. For those few that actually get caught, they pay the fine and continue on their way. 

Breaking laws and paying fines is part of doing business, many companies have line items in their budget for it.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

egruhadfio said:


> The consequences are almost non-existent. For those few that actually get caught, they pay the fine and continue on their way.
> 
> Breaking laws and paying fines is part of doing business, many companies have line items in their budget for it.


Look I am not arguing with you, do as you please, myself I took the time to get licensed and do it my way. You are free to operate anyway you wish. I would not do it, I would not recommend doing it, but by all means please go about your work.


----------



## egruhadfio (Jul 21, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> Look I am not arguing with you, do as you please, myself I took the time to get licensed and do it my way. You are free to operate anyway you wish. I would not do it, I would not recommend doing it, but by all means please go about your work.


Brian, I'm just trying to put what you said into perspective for other people. Such as when you said it was unwise or talked about "consequences". 

If you were scared to do it before you got licensed, that's ok, I am not bashing you.

As for me, as I mentioned earlier: "I had less to lose for the 15 years I did sidework than I do now that I am legit."


----------



## Sparkz (May 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can do work if its under $500.00 at least thats what i heard here in california...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Sparkz said:


> I'm pretty sure you can do work if its under $500.00 at least thats what i heard here in california...


Something like that...but no insurance company will insure you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

egruhadfio said:


> I think that should happen to you when you do carpentry.


:laughing: It's never going to die is it?......:laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> Can I perform services on a side job


That would depend on how ugly she is


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Texas actually has an active enforcement program to look for unlicensed folks doing electrical work.



> *Monthly “Licensing Sweeps”*
> 
> TDLR’s monthly “licensing sweeps” continue. Our most recent activities over the last year included visits to the incorporated and unincorporated areas of:
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyGibson (Aug 4, 2014)

In my neck of the woods, you cant perform electrical work without a permit pulled by someone with a Contractor's License. Journeyman electrician cant do anything but work for a contractor. In most cases its small service work or small remodel and a typical contractor wouldn't pull a permit... so they do it wrong too... Go for it, don't get sued (you don't have insurance)


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

egruhadfio said:


> Brian, I'm just trying to put what you said into perspective for other people. Such as when you said it was unwise or talked about "consequences".
> 
> If you were scared to do it before you got licensed, that's ok, I am not bashing you.
> 
> As for me, as I mentioned earlier: "I had less to lose for the 15 years I did sidework than I do now that I am legit."


And that is the problem.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

wildleg said:


> http://www.tdlr.texas.gov/enforcement/elecsanctions.htm
> 
> 
> . .


there's your "authorized" answer right there.
:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> :laughing: It's never going to die is it?......:laughing:


Just take a few pictures of your awesome plumbing work and you'll never hear about your skillful carpentry.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

egruhadfio said:


> The consequences are almost non-existent. For those few that actually get caught, they pay the fine and continue on their way. Breaking laws and paying fines is part of doing business, many companies have line items in their budget for it.


I must not be a very good business man. I don't have a budget for law breaking.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have heard a lot of guys from all trades here in California refer to the $500 or less rule, meaning they are allowed to do work not in excess of $500 (labor+materials)without a state issued electrical certification. I am working toward a certification but I still do side jobs whenever I can... we all need to make money and acquiring certification in this state isn't exactly a speedy process. I just stick to what I am comfortable with but I am aware there is always a chance of problems.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Only time I do side work is for family and better be easy. Other than that there's better things to do with my time then to mess with a penny pinching HO


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I only do side work for my wife. 









This weekends job. The pay is bad, put there are some bennies.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

backstay said:


> I only do side work for my wife.
> 
> View attachment 38132
> 
> ...


So what did you do?
New decking, siding, wall lights, or ??


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> So what did you do? New decking, siding, wall lights, or ??


 Pressure washed the deck and stained it. The lights are new too.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

backstay said:


> Pressure washed the deck and stained it. The lights are new too.


You think your wife would let you come and wash/stain my deck?:jester:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

> Originally Posted by egruhadfio View Post
> Brian, I'm just trying to put what you said into perspective for other people. Such as when you said it was unwise or talked about "consequences".
> 
> If *you were scared* to do it before you got licensed, that's ok, I am not bashing you.



One man's scared another man's practical, you get caught in the 70's or 80's here and you lost your license (I had my masters). That would have worked out real well for me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> You think your wife would let you come and wash/stain my deck?:jester:


No, I didn't finish. It's raining now.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cars work fine without brakes...until you need to stop.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Cars work fine without brakes...until you need to stop.


How profound!
CS will be so proud of you!:jester:


----------

